# Just bought a tripod :)



## tanya7x (Sep 26, 2012)

Last night I bought my first tripod and I was so excited because I've wanted one for a while. So last night I figured I'd play around with it and bought some glow sticks and started shooting away! Yes I know these aren't the best photos in the world but this is the first time I have shot long exposures and this is why I'm sticking them in just for fun  Just a few from the bunch that I thought came out pretty cool!!  :mrgreen:


1.



DSC_1757 by tanya7x, on Flickr


2.



DSC_1734 by tanya7x, on Flickr


3.



DSC_1725 by tanya7x, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Sep 26, 2012)

No need to apologize---#3 turned out pretty well! Good shooting, kiddo! Keep it up! Whatever you did on #3 looks awesome!


----------



## kevmet (Sep 27, 2012)

Extreamly creative, good job!


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 27, 2012)

Very cool!  You can use this technique, whatever you're doing, in other setting as well.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 27, 2012)

As Derrel is saying: 3 turned out really nicely, so next time you apply this (for you) new technique, look for yet less showing as background (wall with shadows), so you get even fewer distractions and voilà!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 27, 2012)

What tripod / head did you get?


----------



## uberwrx (Sep 27, 2012)

That's really cool. I understand the tripod and long exposure time, but how did you do the light effect? I know it's using a glow stick, but I don't see a person standing there waving it around. Or am I just not seeing a person?


----------



## tanya7x (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks guys  I was pretty excited. 





jwbryson1 said:


> What tripod / head did you get?


All I know is that its a Targus. Heres the link to see it... Targus Tgt-58tr 58? Camera and Camcorder Tripod - Walmart.com


----------



## LiuKang (Sep 29, 2012)

cool picts, I thought you would take a picture of your new tripod =)


----------



## Jtompson (Sep 30, 2012)

These are awesome!! I've always wanted to have a go at doing these! 

Is there part of your face in number 2? On the right?


----------



## Jtompson (Sep 30, 2012)

I think maybe I'm just seeing things actually.. Can anyone else see it??!


----------



## fjrabon (Sep 30, 2012)

uberwrx said:


> That's really cool. I understand the tripod and long exposure time, but how did you do the light effect? I know it's using a glow stick, but I don't see a person standing there waving it around. Or am I just not seeing a person?



Since the person is not emitting light, if the person moves around fast enough, they don't reflect enough light to show up in a very long exposure.  

It's the same reason as why if you're doing star trails, you can actually clean your lens off with a cloth in the middle of the exposure.


----------



## Igrecman (Sep 30, 2012)

I like your pictures. Makes me think of colorful ghosts.
 I love making this kind of effect with light.
Do you know about physiograms. They are made by a light source swinging on a wire.
If i may, have a look at my physiograms here http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/301117-my-physiograms.html


----------



## jon25 (Oct 1, 2012)

Did you get any where your in the exposure? Those are the scary ones when you're see through!


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 1, 2012)

Jtompson said:


> These are awesome!! I've always wanted to have a go at doing these!
> 
> Is there part of your face in number 2? On the right?



I see a person in 2, right in front of the window, but it looks sort of like a dude with a beard.


----------

